# Transfer FEs between clinics?



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi girls

Im sorry if this has been asked before, I tried to search but didnt get very far.
Is it possible to transfer frozen embryos from one clinic to another and roughly how much does it cost? Does it affect the quality if you do that? 

Any advice as always is greatly appreciated

Thanks
Jen x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i think it is possible hun

look you dog i have a cross


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Thanks Kara. I will have them frozen then if I get that far! 
Spud sends his licks to your doggie too!

Jen x


----------



## lexi123 (Aug 30, 2005)

Hi Jen,

i am in the process of tansfering my frosties to another clinic.. The clinic lends you something called a shiper and you pick your embies up in it in the morning and then drop them off at your new clinic the same day.. I am doing this next week..  Let me know if you have any other questions..

Lexi X


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Oh brilliant Lexi, thanks for that. Did it cost you anything? 
I hope it goes well for you

Jen xxx


----------



## lexi123 (Aug 30, 2005)

Didn't cost me anything but I have embryos at the new clinic and they will freeze them together. If this isn't the case for you then there will be a charge for storage....


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Ok Lexi
At least I now know its possible and will go for the freezing part if possible.
Thanks and I wish you loads of luck

Jen x


----------



## lexi123 (Aug 30, 2005)

Thanks Jen and you... When do you start d/r ?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Im in the process of moving clinics ( i will know more tomorrow) but i think you can get the shipped via a courier too...not sure on the costs etc depends on how far the clinics are   i will let you know more tomorrow as i have my cons appt at new clinic then  

Emmaxxx

Ps Spud is Gorgeous


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi ladies,

Im starting Down Regging at the end of August. Its my first cycle (on the NHS) but weve decided that if it doesnt work we will pay for 2 to 3 more but at a private clinic (hence my question). I wasnt therefore sure what to do about any spare embryos as I think we have to sign a form about that soon.

Emma your cat looks very snug too!!! Bless him/her! I think if I did that to my cat I wouldnt have any eyeballs left!

JEn x


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Ours have been shipped from SEFC to Chelsea and Westminster, and back, via courier, £120 a time though I hear the courier nnow charges £185. The clinic should be able to sort this for you.


----------



## mutley (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi

We transferred ours from the Midlands to London - the hospital lent us a 'flask' which they filled with liquid nitrogen before loading in our cargo! We took the flask ourselves - collected it in the morning and delivered it to the Embryologist in London in the afternoon. There was no charge for the transfer just the usual storage costs with the new hospital. 

Be warned though - if you do it yourself the flask is quite big and heavy (size of a small suitcase) and you get some funny looks if you go by public transport! 

Good luck


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Thanks girls
Its great to know that it can be done

Many thanks
Jen x


----------

